# Loosing patience regarding Resolor update.



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

That thing is available in Europe.How come we don't have people talking about it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Resolor was approved in Germany in January of this year.It can take several months from when it is technically approved and ready to go before people actually get their hands on it, and I'm not sure how many German posters we have so it may take awhile before we get any first hand reports. However, if anyone has anything to report, please post.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi spasman!yeah i've been wondering about that too since movetis announced on march 24 that resolor is now available in the uk. although of course like kathleen said sometimes it takes a while....but hopefully some of our uk members will be able to try it real soon and report back to us... http://www.movetis.com/journalists/press-r...urce=journalist


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh and one thing i've found--it can help to be proactive about obtaining new drugs once they are available.. i've had chronic insomnia for over twenty years. when i first read about lunesta being developed i began watching the sepracor website like a hawk. once they announced lunesta was available in the states i printed out the info, took it to my doc, got a script and took that into cvs pharmacy. they told me they didn't have lunesta yet. i went home, found it available on their website, went back and told them they had it on the web. they kept my script, made some phone calls, and a couple days later phoned me to tell me my script had been filled and to come pick it up. hooray!!i plan to do the same thing once i hear resolor is approved here. can't wait!!!


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

It is supposedly approved in the uk now, but still isn't available in pharmacies. My consultant is waiting for news on it and has said he will phone me when it's available. I wish they'd hurry up!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update, claire louise. yes, i hope they hurry it up--good luck! thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Stacey0731 (Dec 8, 2007)

I just saw a new GI doctor this week and I mentioned Resolor and he acted like he knew nothing about it. My PCP recommended him since she said he leaned towards natural things. Ha...he gave me samples of Amitiza and talked about having a portion of my colon removed. He told me to stop taking Correctol ...the only thing that works for me and also has no side effects. He said it was dangerous to use...would make my colon immobile....well it already is. I had to wait an hour while he was talking to a drug rep. It's all about $$$ for some of them.


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

You can buy it with a prescription:http://www.bennewitz.com/scat/scatpharm?co...597&lang=deI just hope it is not the same action of zelnorm.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

The problem is that I think even if your doctor gives you a prescription in the US it is still not legal to bring it in because it is not FDA approved...??? Does anyone know how this works, can we order it ?


----------



## tiff125 (Apr 13, 2010)

I would say it is time to find another doctor. They should work with you not against you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is not true that if the FDA did not approve it you cannot import it. You aren't supposed to import drugs that ARE approved in the USA, you are supposed to get those from a USA pharmacy and doctor.


> The General Guidance Section states that FDA should consider not taking enforcement actions against such importation:"when 1) the intended use {of the drug} is unapproved and for a serious condition for which effective treatment may not be available domestically either through commercial or clinical means; 2) there is no known commercialization or promotion to persons residing in the U.S. by those involved in the distribution of the product at issue; 3) the product is considered not to represent an unreasonable risk; and 4) the individual seeking to import the product affirms in writing that it is for the patient's own use (generally not more than 3 month supply) and provides the name and address of the doctor licensed in the U.S. responsible for his or her treatment with the product or provides evidence that the product is for the continuation of a treatment begun in a foreign country." (Emphasis added)The above guidance does not specify that a U.S. citizen may import an unapproved drug only with a prescription from a U.S. licensed physician, or that a foreign citizen may import an unapproved new drug only with a foreign prescription. Rather, to ensure that the importation is for personal use only (and not for resale), and to ensure that the use of the unapproved new drug sought to be imported into the U.S. is supervised and does not represent an unreasonable risk, the guidance provides that the individual affirm in writing that the drug is for his or her personal use, and provide either the name and address of the U.S. licensed physician who will supervise its use or some evidence that the treatment was begun in a foreign country and that the drugs are being imported to continue/conclude the already begun treatment. Thus, while not the only documentation, either a U.S. or foreign prescription, along with an affirmation of personal use, could be supplied as evidence that this factor exists.


http://www.fda.gov/ForIndustry/ImportProgram/ucm173751.htmI don't know how tightly they regulate importation, the big thing is making sure the pharmacy you get it from is legit and actually IN the country where the drug is approved and not just a front for counterfeit drugs.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

kathleen--thanks so much for that information. i've been wondering about this for quite a while.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks. My understanding then is that if your doctor /gastro extends a prescription to you, then you can go ahead and import it.


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

Good news! I now have a prescription in my hand.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh claire louise---that's wonderful news!!! hooray!! hooray!!thanks so much for telling us and please keep us posted.i'm so excited and happy for you!!!


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

annie7 said:


> oh claire louise---that's wonderful news!!! hooray!! hooray!!thanks so much for telling us and please keep us posted.i'm so excited and happy for you!!!


Lol Annie, thank you! I'm not particularly hopeful when trying new medications these days as I've tried so many (literally dozens) over the past few years and not one of them has helped, but your enthusiasm has made me feel optimistic.







I won't be able to get the actual medication for a few days as I have to go to the hospital pharmacy to pick it up (ridiculous, but I'm not complaining), but I will definitely keep you all posted. I hope others in the uk will be able to get hold of it too now - if your doctor isn't helpful, be persistent, it _is_ available!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes i do so know exactly what you mean about trying new meds...when you're suffered for so long and you've tried everything...well it's hard to get your hopes up after being disappointed so many times...but this is so exciting! resolor has had great success in the clinical trials. and it sounds like it works a lot like zelnorm. did you get a chance to try zelnorm? hopefully it'll work better than zelnorm--resolor is similar but not identical to zelnorm so that gives me hope since zelnorm never worked consistently well for me.thanks so much for keeping us posted!!


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

annie7 said:


> resolor has had great success in the clinical trials. and it sounds like it works a lot like zelnorm. did you get a chance to try zelnorm? hopefully it'll work better than zelnorm--resolor is similar but not identical to zelnorm so that gives me hope since zelnorm never worked consistently well for me.


I've actually never heard of Zelnorm - would it go by another name over here?Thanks again for the enthusiasm, it's really perked me up.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is also called Zelmac, I know it was available in some European countries at least for awhile. Do not recall if the UK was one of them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

claire_louise said:


> Good news! I now have a prescription in my hand.


Claire Louise - that is wonderful news about getting your prescription, I know we are all dying to hear how it is...have you been able to try out the medication yet?


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

AliKaye said:


> Claire Louise - that is wonderful news about getting your prescription, I know we are all dying to hear how it is...have you been able to try out the medication yet?


Not yet! I haven't had time to go to the hospital and pick it up - it involves taking two buses each way, plus the wait at the pharmacy is usually ages and they don't open at weekends, so I'll have to allocate a whole morning one day next week. I promise to give regular updates once I start taking it though (but please don't pin all your hopes on me - my consultant likes to refer to me as a 'complicated' case, which basically means nothing ever works on me so I'm a pain in the butt for him to treat. If it doesn't work for me it doesn't necessarily mean it won't work for others!).


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

claire_louise said:


> Not yet! I haven't had time to go to the hospital and pick it up - it involves taking two buses each way, plus the wait at the pharmacy is usually ages and they don't open at weekends, so I'll have to allocate a whole morning one day next week. I promise to give regular updates once I start taking it though (but please don't pin all your hopes on me - my consultant likes to refer to me as a 'complicated' case, which basically means nothing ever works on me so I'm a pain in the butt for him to treat. If it doesn't work for me it doesn't necessarily mean it won't work for others!).


Ohh, well take your time! No rush, just excited that someone is finally going to get to try the drug. I know exactly what you mean about being a "complicated case", so many doctors practically kick me out of their office when I start explaining my symptoms, haha. Good luck and can't wait to hear about your experience with it all.I just hope soon we'll be able to try it over here in the US!


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

Well I have the pills in my hand! It's actually quite exciting to have them finally.







Except now I think I'm coming down with a cold, which always messes up my digestive system no end, so I've decided not to take any today and see how I feel in the morning. Hopefully it won't materialise into anything and I can start them tomorrow!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yippee!!! pills in hand!yes that is an exciting feeling. i remember how i felt when i first got my zelnorm script. and all the excitement on the board too--people reporting in etc. it was fun.but sorry about the cold. you're right--best not to start resolor til you're feeling better. colds really mess up my c--yuk.hope you feel better soon and thanks for the update!


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Annie. I thought I was feeling better this morning so I took my first tablet...except since then I've started to feel awful again. Think I must have some sort of virus as I have a terrible headache, slight temperature and my whole body aches. Oh and the Resolor has given me diarrhoea. Great! Definitely gonna wait until whatever this is clears up before I take any more.Is Zelnorm really that good? I've honestly never heard of it!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh dear---yes it does sound like you have a nasty virus---definitely best to wait on the resolor til you feel better.and yes it could be that the virus is giving you diarrhea...but that is also listed as a side effect of resolor. if it's resolor causing the d, that may clear up once you start taking it for a few days or so (after you feel better of course) and your body gets more used to the drug. at least that's what happened to some people with zelnorm--they had d at first but in a few days that side effect subsided and they were going more normally. me--i'd welcome d--as long as it wan't too extreme like constant d all day long---but that's just me--i'm desperate.zelnorm(zelmac)is no longer available in the states and many other countries as well-it was pulled from the market due to heart issues. resolor isn't supposed to have that problem. but zelnorm did help a lot of people--relieved their c and gave them their life back. and some people had success with it at first but then later on it quit working on them. unfortunately it never worked really well for me. the first day i took it it worked great---cleaned me out totally and i felt like a whole new person with no adverse side effects like cramping or gas. but the next day it didn't work as well and the days after that not at all. i experimented lots with zelnorm--different doses etc and now i use it a couple times a week--that's the only way i can get results from it. but i'm thinking positive and hoping resolor will work better for me --and also that my insurance company will pay for it!! they cut me off of zelnorm. i appealed their decison and they told me their panel of docs had decided zelnorm was too expensive and i could get the same results by just taking laxatives instead...hope you feel better soon! take care--lots of rest--chicken soup...


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

annie7 said:


> and yes it could be that the virus is giving you diarrhea...but that is also listed as a side effect of resolor. if it's resolor causing the d, that may clear up once you start taking it for a few days or so (after you feel better of course) and your body gets more used to the drug. at least that's what happened to some people with zelnorm--they had d at first but in a few days that side effect subsided and they were going more normally. me--i'd welcome d--as long as it wan't too extreme like constant d all day long---but that's just me--i'm desperate.


Oh no I completely agree, I'd much rather have diarrhoea than constipation! My problem is that laxatives tend to give me slight diarrhoea but not enough to make a difference - except Dulcolax, which worked brilliantly for a while, until I became tolerant to it and now it has virtually no effect at all.I think it's probably the Resolor that's giving me tummy trouble, but I'm sure the virus won't be helping either. It hasn't been a violent reaction or anything, so hopefully it's just something that will pass as I adjust to it. Might give it a miss for a day or two though, until my body makes up it's mind whether it's actually sick or not!Thank you so much for the kind words.


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

Claire,remember that a Cold can promote motility.Now regarding Resolor,can you cut the pill in half and give us an update?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

I hope you are feeling better Claire! I meant to ask you, when your doctor prescribed the medication, did he know much about it, or tell you what to expect at all? I am wondering if the drug is similar to Zelnorm - but I've asked a few doctors here about it and they haven't even heard of it.


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

AliKaye - no he didn't tell me anything! It was my idea to try the drug, he just agreed that it was worth a shot and got hold of it for me.Sad to say that I've been taking this for over a week now and no improvement whatsoever.







It's still early days though I guess? I have a month's supply so I'll keep on with it, but I'm feeling absolutely horrendous at the moment.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh dear, claire--sorry you've had no improvement with it and are feeling so bad right now...how very frustrating and disappointing that must be. i remember that's how i felt about zelnorm/zelmac when it didn't work well for me. but yes i would suppose it's early days yet. the info i have on resolor--it looks like it's the full drug info from movetis--maybe you already have this--says if it "is not effective after four weeks of treatment the patient should be re-examined and the benefit of continuing treatment reconsidered. http://www.medicines.org.uk/EMC/printfriendlydocument.aspx?documentid=23206&companyid=3047are you taking the 2mg or the 1 mg? good luck--i do hope it gets better for you! fingers crossed!


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Annie, I'd forgotten it said that. I feel a bit more encouraged now. I'm on the 2mg, so no hope with increasing the dosage!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

also in reading that info i noticed it said that the steady-state of the drug is reached within three to four days (in section 5.2-elimination) so a person taking it would definitely want to stay on it at least that long for the full effect of resolor plus longer of course--four weeks is best, like they advised--to make sure it ready kicks in--must give that steady-state a chance to keep going for awhile to give it a chance to work.i hung in with zelnorm for about three and a half weeks before i decided it just wasn't working. i started taking zelnorm in 2003 after it had been out for a while (four years before i started laxatives so i was in no way laxative dependent back then)and i was lucky because by that time there was a lot of feedback on the board about it--people were posting their results--some people found it wasn't working for them as prescribed and so they posted the advice of their docs about trying different dosages--lowering the dose--some found the lower dose worked better. also some docs suggested combining zelnorm with miralax or (when it came out) amitiza--there was all sorts of advice so i started trying it all out. so i was lucky there was all that feedback and suggestions on the board at the time.so hopefully other people will start trying resolor and posting their results, docs advice etc. it's hard being in your position--sounds like you're the first to try it on the board that we know of. hang in there as long as you can...hopefully it'll kick in--and trust your own judgement of course..if it doesn't work you'll know when to stop...fingers crossed though--thinking psoitive!oh and one more thing. i realize zelnorm/zelmac is not identical to resolor but one piece of advice that several people got from their docs was this--that because zelnorm is not a laxative--it is a bowel regulator like resolor--it's supposed to promote regular bowel movements--the docs were saying it might not work well if you were already really backed up and suggested to people who weren't having success with it and were getting more c as a result to use a laxative or enema to get everything cleaned out and then start trying zelnorm again. so maybe if you reach the end of your rope and are getting really c and just can't stand it anymore, this might be something to try...


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

annie7 said:


> oh and one more thing. i realize zelnorm/zelmac is not identical to resolor but one piece of advice that several people got from their docs was this--that because zelnorm is not a laxative--it is a bowel regulator like resolor--it's supposed to promote regular bowel movements--the docs were saying it might not work well if you were already really backed up and suggested to people who weren't having success with it and were getting more c as a result to use a laxative or enema to get everything cleaned out and then start trying zelnorm again. so maybe if you reach the end of your rope and are getting really c and just can't stand it anymore, this might be something to try...


Thanks Annie, I would try that but unfortunately laxatives don't work for me at all any more. I did go for my regular colonic a couple of weeks ago, just after I'd started taking the Resolor, and I was hoping that might help but no luck it seems.







At the moment the Resolor seems to be making me worse than ever, as I've found with a lot of the medications I've tried. But I'll persist with it at least until the end of the course.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry the colonic didn't help....or resolor--yet. hopefully it'll kick in soon. it's rough, having lots of bad days in a row like that. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

claire_louise said:


> Thanks Annie, I would try that but unfortunately laxatives don't work for me at all any more. I did go for my regular colonic a couple of weeks ago, just after I'd started taking the Resolor, and I was hoping that might help but no luck it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry you aren't feeling well Claire! I know how frustrating it is to try something new and not get the results you hope for.What are your symptoms like, and in what ways does the drug make you feel worse? Maybe if you stop the drug for a little bit and then start it up again you might react better to it the second time around?Hang in there, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

AliKaye said:


> So sorry you aren't feeling well Claire! I know how frustrating it is to try something new and not get the results you hope for.What are your symptoms like, and in what ways does the drug make you feel worse? Maybe if you stop the drug for a little bit and then start it up again you might react better to it the second time around?Hang in there, hope you feel better soon!


Thanks.







I have stopped it for a couple of days - I took some Dulcolax on Sunday night which by some miracle seemed to work ok (this _never_ happens - perhaps it was the ton of fruit and veg I ate on Sunday to try and help things along!), so I'm letting things settle and will probably start the Resolor again tomorrow. It's been making me feel pretty horrible - constipated up to the eyeballs, which isn't unusual, but also bloated and gassy with a slightly unpleasant taste in my mouth (I've found this with quite a few meds, is that just me?). Just yucky really, but again that's nothing new! I'll perservere...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so glad to hear you got some relief with ducolax! good luck...


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

Dulcolax is the only thing i use once a week.Too bad i built tolerance from it,i would use it more often.


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

DaveC said:


> Dulcolax is the only thing i use once a week.Too bad i built tolerance from it,i would use it more often.


That's exactly what happened to me. When I first started getting symptoms I used it all the time because I was panicking about having to take time off work and just feeling so awful. Then when the effects started to wear off I was having to take it more and more, until eventually even taking three tablets instead of two produced no effect. I wish I'd known back then that your body gets used to these things, as maybe I'd still have laxatives as an emergency option. As it stands the only thing that helps me when I get really bad is colonic irrigation, which costs a fortune and unfortunately isn't good to have too often.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm with you guys.A few weeks ago had to resort to taking 3 Dulcolax and even that is not getting the job done properly...In any case saw my gastro and while he said he was willing to give me a prescription for Resolor/ and check with a local pharmacy about importing it/ in the meantime he recommended I see a colorectal surgeon colleague....Gives me the shakes...but after thinking about it (desperate after 8 years, not able to enjoy anything) I am calling this week for an appointment, see what they have to say.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh i totally understand what you mean, mary, about being desperate...maybe the importing resolor idea will work out. it's great that your doc is willing to work with you this..sounds like a great doc.and yes in the meantime even though it can be somewhat unsettling it can't hurt to discuss options with a surgeon. can't remember--have you ever had a sitz marker done?good luck!


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

No I haven't had that test done, I read about it and it appears you have to for a whole week without taking any laxatives, I am in agony after 2 days, not sure how I could ever do that test without going to an emergency room that week. Any ideas? I did the barium enema a year ago, and my gastro told me that even with the water-soluble solution they used, the report indicated that in the post whatever Xray showed a significant amount of solution had been retained.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes that's exactly what keeps me from getting a sitz marker done right now--the no-laxatives thing. and some of the things i've read even say no laxatives for two weeks--a week before the test to make absolutely sure the laxatives are completely gone from your body and then of course a week or whatever during the test. at this point i just could not bear to do that--it's just like you said--i'd be in the er with an impaction before the first week was over. i know i'd just quit eating once the pain got too bad.so i'm waiting on the sitz marker until all laxatives and enemas absolutely quit working completely. right now i am lucky to have more good days than bad (knock wood). i do have periods when the laxes don't work well and i'm miserable but eventually i seem to cycle out of that period and then they start working again...what a relief that is.i'd love to hear from people on how they managed to survive the sitz marker..i know of one woman who just stayed in bed the whole time and was only able to eat soft foods. she was totally miserable. she did manage to squeeze out some rabbit pellets one day only during the test period. and then of all things the doc told her she'd passed the test--unbelievable!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Mary5 said:


> I'm with you guys.A few weeks ago had to resort to taking 3 Dulcolax and even that is not getting the job done properly...In any case saw my gastro and while he said he was willing to give me a prescription for Resolor/ and check with a local pharmacy about importing it/ in the meantime he recommended I see a colorectal surgeon colleague....Gives me the shakes...but after thinking about it (desperate after 8 years, not able to enjoy anything) I am calling this week for an appointment, see what they have to say.


Hi Mary, definitely be sure to keep us updated on the Resolor prescription thing. Does your doctor know for sure if he'll be able to get you the prescription? I'm seeing a new gastro in a month and I'm praying he has at least HEARD of the drug...it would be a miracle if he could somehow get it for me. Are they letting pharmacies in the US import it now?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

scarlett21 said:


> am going to start my trial of resolor on sunday wish me luck


Good luck Scarlett...keep us updated, my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

scarlett21 said:


> people might think am mad but i have a trail of it but am to scared to start it cos i just dont get how it works i no its not a laxitive but am scared it wont help me to go the looam going to start my trial of resolor on sunday wish me luck


Scarlett, I'm truly sorry if this sounds harsh but I think you're being a bit silly about this. I know how you feel because I've tried a lot of medications that have made me feel worse rather than better, but how will you know if you don't try? It could really help you, and even if it doesn't what's the worst that could happen? I've tried to tell you how it works, I'm not sure how else to explain, but even if you don't understand does it really matter how it works? If something helps then that's what matters, not how it helps!Also, if you do get really constipated you can still take laxatives at the same time as Resolor. I took some Dulcolax and it was fine. But try not to take them unless you really need to, otherwise you won't know which of the medications is actually helping you.


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

If I were you, I'd go and see your doctor and discuss your concerns with him/her. The best thing to do is probably to stop taking the laxatives for a few days to clear your system and then start the Resolor, but obviously if you're worried about doing that you need to ask your gp for advice. It's better not to have any other drugs in your system while you're taking the Resolor as you can't really tell how well it's working otherwise, but yes it is still ok to take laxatives in an emergency.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

claire_louise said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Claire, just checking in to see how you are feeling...any better?


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

AliKaye said:


> Hi Claire, just checking in to see how you are feeling...any better?


Hi Ali, well I'm not there yet but I have made some progress in the past week or so. I decided to stop taking the Resolor for a while to give my body a break, went for another colonic and then started again with a lower dose (had to cut the 2mg tablets in half, which is not easy as they're tiny!). I took 1mg a day for about four days and found a definite improvement in bm frequency/substance, but I still felt as if the dose was too strong (basically felt like I was about to explode if I hadn't been to the loo for a couple of days, which is unusual for me as I normally can't go more than once a week). Anyway...I've just cut it back again to 1mg every other day, so I'll let you know how that goes! I guess everyone is different and we all suit different dosages, but it isn't half frustrating! I just hope this works - please all feel free to send positive vibes my way!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

claire_louise said:


> Hi Ali, well I'm not there yet but I have made some progress in the past week or so. I decided to stop taking the Resolor for a while to give my body a break, went for another colonic and then started again with a lower dose (had to cut the 2mg tablets in half, which is not easy as they're tiny!). I took 1mg a day for about four days and found a definite improvement in bm frequency/substance, but I still felt as if the dose was too strong (basically felt like I was about to explode if I hadn't been to the loo for a couple of days, which is unusual for me as I normally can't go more than once a week). Anyway...I've just cut it back again to 1mg every other day, so I'll let you know how that goes! I guess everyone is different and we all suit different dosages, but it isn't half frustrating! I just hope this works - please all feel free to send positive vibes my way!


When you say you felt the dose was too strong, do you mean it made you go to the bathroom more? Or that it made you feel bloated like you haven't gone?


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

AliKaye said:


> When you say you felt the dose was too strong, do you mean it made you go to the bathroom more? Or that it made you feel bloated like you haven't gone?


Resolor was designed for severe C,that is why you may need lower dosage for ibs-C perhaps.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi claire, that was a smart thing to do--trying the lower dose. some people discovered that with zelnorm--that a lower dose worked better for them. i know originally resolor was available in 1 mg pills as well as 2mg. not sure if the 1 mg still available but that size dosage would make sure make things easier for you. yes it is hard to cut up tiny pills.good for you for experimenting! sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

AliKaye said:


> When you say you felt the dose was too strong, do you mean it made you go to the bathroom more? Or that it made you feel bloated like you haven't gone?


It did make me go more (not excessively though, that wasn't the problem), but in between bms I was still feeling as if I hadn't gone - feeling of extreme 'fullness', lots of abdominal pain and nausea.Annie - thank you.







Yes they do still do the 1mg tablets, so if this helps I'll ask for those next time. The leaflet suggests starting on 1mg if you're elderly or particularly vulnerable, which I suppose a lot of IBS-ers are!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh, that's too bad--to be able to go but not get the relief and still feel full and have pain and nausea--that's not good. well, at least you're trying every thing you can. wish you could get some relief though. hopefully soon--real soon-- the one mg will kick in better and bring relief. good luck, sending positive vibes!


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, just thought I'd post an update seeing as I haven't been on here for a while. As I said before, I found the 2mg dose too strong (bear in mind that I'm 5'3" and only weigh just over 6 stone, so medications in general tend to affect me more strongly than most!) so I tried taking 1mg per day for a while. It helped at first, but after a few days I found the effect pretty much wore off and I became really badly constipated and bloated. Anyway, I went to see my consultant last week and he told me that other patients have found the same thing, but if they stopped taking the drug for a few days and then started again the effect seemed to return. Soooo he's suggested I take 1mg every six days for now, and he also said that whilst that doesn't seem like a lot, the Resolor might actually stimulate the bowels to work by themselves in between doses. Here's hoping!


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

claire_louise said:


> Hi everyone, just thought I'd post an update seeing as I haven't been on here for a while. As I said before, I found the 2mg dose too strong (bear in mind that I'm 5'3" and only weigh just over 6 stone, so medications in general tend to affect me more strongly than most!) so I tried taking 1mg per day for a while. It helped at first, but after a few days I found the effect pretty much wore off and I became really badly constipated and bloated. Anyway, I went to see my consultant last week and he told me that other patients have found the same thing, but if they stopped taking the drug for a few days and then started again the effect seemed to return. Soooo he's suggested I take 1mg every six days for now, and he also said that whilst that doesn't seem like a lot, the Resolor might actually stimulate the bowels to work by themselves in between doses. Here's hoping!


It's called tolerance to Meds.I have it with Dulcolax that i try to reduce consuption.Let us know how it goes.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update, claire. oh yes any idea at all is definitely worth trying. it really can help to play around with dosages, timing, etc--you never know what might work for you til you try it. that's what some people did with zelnorm when it didn't work at first with them--tried different things suggested by docs, pharmacists...experimented to find out what would work.and yes that's what i do/did with tegibs/zelnorm--take it every three days and then it works for me. good luck!! thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

DaveC said:


> It's call tolerance to Meds.I have it with Dulcolax that i try to reduce consuption.Let us know how it goes.


Actually, it's not quite the same - it's something to do with the way Resolor works on the receptors in your gut. He did explain it to me properly but I nodded along without really understanding! I have that problem with Dulcolax too, having used to too often when I was first diagnosed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Any updates on Resolor yet, anyone??


----------

